# Westell 327W



## firstlady3709 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have MAC OSX and trying to open port in a Westell 327W.

Verizon is my server and they do not offer support for ports (even there service offered at additional $$$).

Anyone have experience with opening ports?

Thanks

Firstlady


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, what do you mean by ports? Ports of protocol for different internet applications, or physical ports to plug more computers into?


----------



## firstlady3709 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have 5 macs hook up using the westell, but i want to remotely get access to a program that i use called Printsmith. I need to open a specific port in the advanced wireless section and verizon is no help.

susan


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, a protocol port then. Have you got to the Westell website and looked for an owner's manual? That would list how to configure the thing to open and forward ports, if it can do it.


----------



## firstlady3709 (Jun 16, 2008)

Westell does not support anything with Verizon. They just produce them. If you call, they refer you to Verizon who will not help with port forwarding if you are MAC.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

From their website.


----------

